# Post your P99's and your holsters.......CCW and/or duty



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Whether you use you P99 for concealment, duty or use it in 3-gun tactical rigs, post your holsters..........


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

Del Fatti LP


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

jmoln said:


> Del Fatti LP


that looks a little bulky.....


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll try to get a pic from another angle. Matt Del Fatti holsters are among the most comfortable of any available. It really hugs my waist tight and hides under most anything. Check out delfatti.com if you want to see more pictures.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

+1 on Matt's holsters....
I got one for my P7M8.... sad part is the 18 Month wait if you want one .....

Here are 2 pics of my P99c in it's Walther clip IWB holster when both were still like new


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Lately, I carry it in my Cargo pants front pocket in an old Uncle Mike's "IWB" holster. No pic of that.. But here is 1 of my belt holster...


----------

